# Is this ich



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

First time in 20 years of fish keeping I think ich has found its way into my tank. Fairly certain it is ich but would like confirmation. Currently this is only fish showing signs. Read that adding salt is a treatment option. Thoughts or suggestions. 
Should I pull the fish out of the tank or is it too late?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yep, that looks like ich to me. It's too late and you need to treat the entire tank. You would want to gradually raise the temp to 86 over a couple of days, gradually add salt to a concentration of two tablespoons per 5 gallons, weekly 50% water changes, paying extra attention to vacuuming the substrate for 3 weeks.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Water just tested. 
PH between 8.0 and 8.2
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates about 20ppm


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks Caldwell. You seem to be one of the most active and helpful posters. I appreciate the input. Just mixed a slurry salt cocktail and bumped the heaters a few degrees. Is there a chance this guys makes it? As I said never had this before. He is a brand new addition. I am guessing he is overly stressed from an overnight fed ex flight and new home.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> gradually raise the temp to 86 over a couple of days, gradually add salt to a concentration of two tablespoons per 5 gallons, weekly 50% water changes, paying extra attention to vacuuming the substrate for 3 weeks.


can this be done as a preventive measure with a newly stock tank?... :-? :-? :-?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes he still has a chance to recover from it. Just make sure you're using kosher salt or plain non-iodized salt without anti-caking agents. I don't recommend treatment of any kind unless you know what you're treating and follow through with a full course. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We go to 90 degrees with our tanks and don't change any water during this process. Good surface agitation is needed, we also add 3 table spoons of salt per ten gallons. Where most fail at this treatment is not going long enough, We have found it takes a minimum of two weeks once the tank has reached 90 degrees. I would recommend going at least 7 days after you have seen no more spots.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

joselepiu said:


> caldwelldaniel26 said:
> 
> 
> > gradually raise the temp to 86 over a couple of days, gradually add salt to a concentration of two tablespoons per 5 gallons, weekly 50% water changes, paying extra attention to vacuuming the substrate for 3 weeks.
> ...


We have treated every single fish we own as soon as we get them, regardless of where they came from. This is part of our quarantine procedure. I highly recommend this when you get new fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just another perspective. I never treat any fish that is not showing symptoms (no preventative treatments) and always quarantine for 3 weeks. I also have never had a fish get sick during quarantine and never had ich in any tank.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Just another perspective. I never treat any fish that is not showing symptoms (no preventative treatments) and always quarantine for 3 weeks. I also have never had a fish get sick during quarantine and never had ich in any tank.


I agree with this philosophy.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:fish: :thumb: :dancing: =D> opcorn: =D> :dancing: :thumb: :fish: ...


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The purpose of doing water changes during treatment is to remove as many ich tomites from the substrate as possible, before they have a chance to divide. A lot of new strains of ich are very heat and salt resistant as well.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ...


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> Just another perspective. I never treat any fish that is not showing symptoms (no preventative treatments) and always quarantine for 3 weeks. I also have never had a fish get sick during quarantine and never had ich in any tank.


Our overall quarantine is a minimum of 4 weeks.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Lesson learned by me. Hard lesson. I have been so successful with my tanks over the years I became complacent with new introductions.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

The Morning said:


> Lesson learned by me. Hard lesson. I have been so successful with my tanks over the years I became complacent with new introductions.


Same thing here. Just got ich in my tank from a new addition. But you've avoided it for 20 years, thats impressive! FYI I used Seachem Paraguard to treat my tank (in addition to higher temps and salt). All my fish were clear of it in 3 days and I continued treatment for 2 weeks. Actually today is the last day.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> We go to 90 degrees with our tanks and don't change any water during this process.





caldwelldaniel26 said:


> The purpose of doing water changes during treatment is to remove as many ich tomites from the substrate as possible, before they have a chance to divide.


 :-? :-? :-? ...


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

joselepiu said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > We go to 90 degrees with our tanks and don't change any water during this process.
> ...


If conditions are set up to kill ich, I don't see any reason to disturb them.
This is probably one of the best articles I've read on the treatment of ich. :thumb: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you all for the responses. I am currently running my tank at 85 degrees and have dosed with salt. I did also order a bottle of the Seachem treatment is case this does not seem to be effective. I am always remiss to add chemicals to my tank unless last resort.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> joselepiu said:
> 
> 
> > BlueSunshine said:
> ...


Fair enough, everyone has their own way of doing things and as long as it works that's all that matters.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> This is probably one of the best articles I've read on the treatment of ich. :thumb:
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


i would think that 90 - 95 it is way to high... opcorn:  :-? :roll: :? opcorn:


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

joselepiu said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably one of the best articles I've read on the treatment of ich. :thumb:
> ...


We use 90 degrees on our quarantine tank with no problems. Turned the heater up a little to much one time, the temp settled in at 94 degrees. I left it there just to see what would happen, after 2 weeks everything was fine. This included clown loaches , bristlenose and syno. petricola. Guess our fish are not as sensitive as others.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

wow...


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Yea 95F is crazy. I would never try that in my tank. That would make me nervous.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

gillmanjr said:


> Yea 95F is crazy. I would never try that in my tank. That would make me nervous.


+1... :roll: :? :-?


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Update. 
I have settled the tank in at 85-86 degrees. Added salt. I am hopeful that I have turned a corner. A total of 7 or 8 fish ended up showing signs of ick, all new additions to the tank. No existing fish has exhibited any negative signs. Of the infected fish most look much improved. Funny how much we get invested in the well being of these fish. Lol


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

The Morning said:


> Update.
> I have settled the tank in at 85-86 degrees. Added salt. I am hopeful that I have turned a corner. A total of 7 or 8 fish ended up showing signs of ick, all new additions to the tank. No existing fish has exhibited any negative signs. Of the infected fish most look much improved.


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ...


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

To date. Zero fish lost. All are eating and swimming well. I am continuing water changes and salt treatment but all looking good. Thanks all for the help and info.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

The Morning said:


> To date. Zero fish lost. All are eating and swimming well. I am continuing water changes and salt treatment but all looking good. Thanks all for the help and info.


good... :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

i guess you still have 2 more weeks left of treatment, right? :-? :-? :-? ...


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

The Morning said:


> To date. Zero fish lost. All are eating and swimming well. I am continuing water changes and salt treatment but all looking good. Thanks all for the help and info.


Excellent!!!!! :thumb: Just don't let up on treatment to soon, before it is completely eliminated.


----------

